# comment changer carte graphique ppc ???



## lr2876 64m rev:c (28 Février 2008)

Salut tout le monde, j'ai un powermac G4 quicksilver, j'ai vu par moi même qu'on ne peut pas changer une carte graphique comme sa sur un mac (il y a des compatibilités aparament) j'ai déja essayer avec d'autres cartes mais sur mon mac il y un éspèce d'au
tre conecteur juste a coté de ma carte graph, et la carte qu'il y a dans le mac en a un et mes aotres carte non, donc quelqu'un pourait m'expliquer et me dire quelles cartes sont compatibles avec le G4. C'est pour jouez a unreal tournament 1999 


 configuration :

-Processeur : 733mhz powerpc
-mémoire vive (ram) : 512mo (128 d'origine)
-CARTE GRAPHIQUE : 32mo NON 3D AGP  (geforce 2)
-1 dd de 40go
-OS : Linux OpenSuse 10.3 ppc

Repondez vite SVP...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

lr2876 64m rev:c a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, j'ai un powermac G4 quicksilver, j'ai vu par moi même qu'on ne peut pas changer une carte graphique comme sa sur un mac (il y a des compatibilités aparament) j'ai déja essayer avec d'autres cartes mais sur mon mac il y un éspèce d'au
> tre conecteur juste a coté de ma carte graph, et la carte qu'il y a dans le mac en a un et mes aotres carte non, donc quelqu'un pourait m'expliquer et me dire quelles cartes sont compatibles avec le G4. C'est pour jouez a unreal tournament 1999
> 
> 
> ...



ATI  a des cartes AGP mais tu indiques que tu tournes sous linux... pas sur que le firmware de la carte soit compatible avec. En fait, je sais qu'on peut flasher certaines cartes "PC" pour les rendre compatibles Mac mais je ne sais pas pour Linux.


----------



## lr2876 64m rev:c (28 Février 2008)

ok mais tu  n'aurai pas la liste des carte graphiques compatible g4 quicksilver ???


----------



## NS3131 (31 Mars 2008)

J'ai mis une carte AGP ATI Radeon 64MO sur mon powermac G4 (ex 450mhz overclocké en 1,2ghz): aucun problème. Fait en 3 mn avec un cruciforme normal.
Par contre c'est une "Mac edition". Je la vends puisque je ne joue pas beaucoup et que je viens d'acheter un mac mini.


----------



## manjf (19 Janvier 2009)

tu la vends combien ?


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Janvier 2009)

Les 2 meilleurs carte graphique qui existe encore en AGP pour mac sont :

- ATI Readon 9800 Pro (existe en 'Mac Edition"
- Nvidia Geforce 6200 (marque XFX, qu'il faudra flasher)


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Les 2 meilleurs carte graphique qui existe encore en AGP pour mac sont :
> 
> - ATI Readon 9800 Pro (existe en 'Mac Edition"
> - Nvidia Geforce 6200 (marque XFX, qu'il faudra flasher)



Mais ce n'est pas donné. Il faut voir si tu en vraiment besoin. Compte près de 200 euros pour la 9800


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Janvier 2009)

Oui enfin ça peut se trouver à moins cher et compte 64 pour la 6200, un petit flashage et hop dans le Mac ... Magique ça marche !


----------



## jrnmac (22 Janvier 2012)

je reprend les propos -OLDMAC- " - Nvidia Geforce 6200 (marque XFX, qu'il faudra flasher)" 

j'ai trouvé sur le net (price etc), des cartes de geforce 6200 mais pas de chez nvidia mais d'autres fabricants. Est ce que le flashage est possible à "votre" avis ?

pour un power mac G4 agp 4 x 

et une autre question en passant : ces cartes sont AGP 8 X , elles sont donc compatible 4 X alors ?


----------

